# دليل عناوين شركات النقل البحرى المصرى



## sharq55 (16 سبتمبر 2012)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحمن الرحيم 

اريد دليل عناوين شركات النقل البحرى المصرى
نا شاب مصرى معى الجواز البحر والحتميات ودورات المسؤليات والمناوبة وابحث عن شركات اقدم لها لكى اعمل 
ارجو من يعرف دليل الشركات يتضمن البيانات للشركات العاملة بمجال النقل البحري باى محافظة بمصر .

او من يعرف شركة تريد عمالة على السفن اى كا نوعها حتى نتمكن من افادة جميع الاعضاء 

ارجو ان يكون هذا الموضوع شاما لكل الوظائف على المركب .
*​


----------

